# Oi Juttug and KRS!!!!!!



## fizzerbird (Nov 25, 2005)

I haven't been out dancing and a prancin wiv you guys for ages!

You better be about tomorrow or i'll hunt ye down so i will!

Oh and I have been told today they are expecting huge crowds early on at Lakotas...

ok Im getting a lickle excited...maybe it was the hucklberryfizz outfit I had on in the snow!

But hey!

You two!

Yes you KRS and Juttug...I will be needing my 10 min fluff hugs wiv you boys tomoorw night.

I feel a bit wired...I think one of the kids at school has spiked me with an extra strong mint


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 25, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>



What you grinning at!

You dancin or wa?

Or are you ever so slightly scared...


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 25, 2005)

anyways we meetin up before like or not ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 25, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> anyways we meetin up before like or not ?


Eh? You got £3!

Great!

Do I get dance lesson then?

Dunno about meet up before hand...you know what I get like...mebbe we could meet outside KRs and walk round?

Krs is going to a punk thang mehtinks...dunno...but hey the magic of mobbys


so you comin for deffo OTF or are ya gonna be a Larry letdown


----------



## JTG (Nov 25, 2005)

Will there be cuddles? 

All in favour of earlies, don't wanna end up at Tribe of Frog listening to _Psytrance_


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 26, 2005)

Juttug,

I have got up bright and early to do planning and shit for next week so i can come play worry free laters! yaya!

As for cuddles...last techno thang we went to , if I remember rightly, the music was BANGING out with people stomping around us, whilst I was sandwhiched in between you and kRS, sat on the floor having a cuddle fest   

so cuddle away!

xXx


----------



## Isambard (Dec 1, 2005)

I was gonna text you tomorrow from the billabong of dance but hey!


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 1, 2005)

Text, text!   

You may recieve a few yerself...am off to the pub straight from work tomorrow (Fri)

Had harrowing week at work so it needs to be done.

Miss ya Izzy!

xXx


----------

